# Problem with configuring X



## boxingcat (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed 7.2 to a phisycal host. I have chosen to install All distributions, packages, and ports as well, gnome+kde too.I cannot start X.
When starting X, system hangs with blank screen, I can only restart. With startx I got a green term and xterm window on the screen, but it hangs also, immediately.
I have checked xorg.conf, there are a lot of infos missing. I have added screen resolution too, but nothing helps.
I thought this system is at least so intelligent to detect the display and settings in order to start a simply, low-res screen.
Does anyone have an idea what to check?

Thanks,
Andras


----------



## boxingcat (Jul 24, 2009)

Also tried windowmaker, it gives the error: 
wmaker fatal error: could not open display ":0"


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Your hardware?
.......
Have you tried the following?
....

```
xinit /usr/local/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg -retro -dpi 120
```
......
or similar?
Also see lines which should be in your xorg.conf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
in threads here in this forum.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried reading the handbook?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


What kind of hardware do you have? Graphicscard?


----------



## boxingcat (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, and thanks for the quick response!
I have read the handbook, also the X11 part. I have set hald_enable="YES"
and dbus_enable="YES" in rc.conf.
I have a dell gx620 machine, with P4 3GHz processor, 2GB ram, and an Intel 82945G integrated graphic card  (and TFT panel 22"). I assume, that this may cause problems, because it did not handle opengl correctly before (compiz fusion effects under ubuntu 8.04) but I think, it should be able to show me at least a normal resolution (4:3 ?)

I have tried: xinit /usr/local/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg -retro -dpi 120 as suggested.
It gave me the 3 console as before, but it did not freeze. I got a logon terminal and 2 xtrem windows. When I click on the desktop, it gives a windowmaker-like menu with label "Twm".

I have exit the graphic mode, I got: 
Failed to load module "fbdev" (module doesnt exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: device not configured.
I think something is still missing in the conf.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 26, 2009)

You just ran TWM, the default WM in Xorg.

Do you have a file named .xinitrc in your user home directory?
Post its contents if you do.

Just installing any WM/DE won't make them start magically, if you don't explicitly *exec*ute them in .xinitrc.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you tried the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver?


----------

